# Samsung SSD wird von Magician nicht unterstützt



## Joel-92 (16. Juli 2017)

*Samsung SSD wird von Magician nicht unterstützt*

Hallo, in meinem Fujitsu A557 war eine Samsung MZ7LN256HMJP-00000 SSD verbaut. 
Nun habe ich mir den Samsung Magician installiert, den ich von meiner Samsung 840 Evo im PC kenne. Das Programm erkennt die SSD zwar, zeigt aber an "Dieses Laufwerk wird nicht unterstützt." 

Heißt das, ich kann bei dieser SSD kein Firmware-Update durchführen oder die Abnutzung der SSD sehen?


----------



## LP96 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD wird von Magician nicht unterstützt*

Das ist doch ein OEM Laufwerk, ergo kein bis kaum Support von Samsung direkt.


----------



## mattinator (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD wird von Magician nicht unterstützt*

Versuch mal eine ältere Version des Tools, könnte ggf. helfen.


----------



## Joel-92 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD wird von Magician nicht unterstützt*



LP96 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein OEM Laufwerk, ergo kein bis kaum Support von Samsung direkt.



Aber von Fujitsu finde ich auch nichts bezüglich Firmware oder Software.


----------



## RealMadnex (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD wird von Magician nicht unterstützt*

Die Smart-Werte, und somit auch der Verschließ, kannst du auch mit anderen Programmen auslesen. Zum Beispiel mit CrystalDiskInfo. Da OEM hast du bei Samsung weder Anspruch auf Garantie noch erhältst du Firmware-Support. Sollte es eine neuere Firmware-Version für dieses Laufwerk geben, musst du dich an Fujitsu wenden. Stellen die kein Update bereit, hast du Pech gehabt.


----------

